# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #16 Knowledge and Good Intentions

## Admin

Aphorism #16 Knowledge and Good Intentions

together ensure continuance of success. A fine intellect wedded to a wicked will was always an unnatural monster. A wicked will envenoms all excellences: helped by knowledge it only ruins with greater subtlety. ÂTis a miserable superiority that only results in ruin. Knowledge without sense is double folly. 


More...

----------

